# Can't find bamboo shrimp after molt



## Aeten (Aug 4, 2012)

Yesterday my bamboo shrimp molted for the first time and turned a bright red color which is really neat but now I can't find it. I checked all the usual places and the only place left it possibly could be is upside down in the top of the tiki hut; but I find that unlikely. 

Does anyone know if bamboo shrimp burrow in sand? And is it normal for them to disappear after molting?

Also, do they eat their old shell? I have left it in so far, but only the ghost shrimp are eating it so far... I have also heard that it will dissolve calcium into the water for the shrimp, is this true?



And here's a picture of the bight red shrimp if you're interested


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Very nice! I know most other shrimp do hide after a molt because they are no longer protected by an outer shell. They need to stay hidden until their new one hardens or they are vulnerable to being eaten by others. 

Yes the shell needs to stay.


----------

